# Rawhide Dog Bones



## Fred Johnson (Feb 27, 2008)

I have read so many conflicting articles on rawhide dog bones and wanted to hear everyones take on here. My own conclusion has been that if given to my dogs under my supervision, and taken away when the bone becomes soft or swallow-able that the rawhide bones are actually very beneficial, removing plaque buildup on their teeth and reducing stress and anxiety.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nah, in my opinion, rawhide is terrible for dogs. Even under supervision they can swallow chunks that are huge. 

If you place a piece of rawhide in a bowl of water, you will not only see it swell to 4 times its dehydrated size, but there will be this "scum" on the top of the water.....ICK...I forget what chemicals they use to process the rawhide, but it is terrible for you dogs as well. 

I like knuckle bones (not recommended for avid, voracious chewers) and kongs with frozen peanut butter, cream cheese or Honest Kitchen food in them.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

We don't use rawhide but dehydrated sweet potato chews instead. They are digestible, low calorie, high in fiber, do not stain, have nutritional value, great anti-oxidant properties and vitamins (Vitamin A, B6, Calcium, Potassium, Phosphorus, Iron, Thiamin, Riboflavin, Niacin), no chance of intestinal blockage or perforation. 

There are several companies that make sweet potato chews but we have been happiest with those made by Front Porch Pets (have not been successful making our own though). Here is some more information http://www.showandsport.com/canine_treats.htm#Sams


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Those look cool, but I cannot find a "nutritional" content, more exact, I was looking for sugar content? Could you look at the back of one of your bags and let us know what that is? 

I feed boiled sweet potato to all my dogs, but not yams....some say there is a difference. The sweet potatoes I feed are light yellow in color and not the deep orange of a yam.......


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> Those look cool, but I cannot find a "nutritional" content, more exact, I was looking for sugar content? Could you look at the back of one of your bags and let us know what that is?


Vitamin A	6,100 IU
Minerals*	Sodium	60 mg
Calcium	37 mg
Potassium	0.5 mg
Phosphorous	52 mg
Magnesium	26 mg
Sugars	Fructose 1.0 g Glucose 1.7 g Sucrose 4.4 g Maltose 6.5 g
Protein	2.1 g
Crude Fiber	1.0 g
Fat	0.4 g
Calories80


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen very few dogs that are content to just chew on rawhide. They aren't very digestable and can creat blockage when chunks are chewed off and swallowed. I never use them!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Terry Fisk said:


> Vitamin A	6,100 IU
> Minerals*	Sodium	60 mg
> Calcium	37 mg
> Potassium	0.5 mg
> ...


Not too bad, I think I might try them, but I am wondering how long they last?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I've seen very few dogs that are content to just chew on rawhide. They aren't very digestable and can creat blockage when chunks are chewed off and swallowed. I never use them!


My dogs don't get rawhide as it can block the throat. The hide, when wet, forms a paste like body that can cause problems. The other rawhide product I don't use is the pencil sticks. My Giant Schnauzer almost died from one. I use pig skin rolls and fresh beef bones. Pig ears are another thing all of my dogs LOVE!


----------

